# Slovenian : si spone, ki jih še težé!  What is "jih"?



## harakiri

V sovražnike 'z oblakov
rodú naj naš'ga treši gróm;
prost, ko je bil očakov,
naprej naj bo Slovencov dom;
naj zdrobé
njih roké
si spone, ki jih še težé!

From the poem "Zdravljica". 
"si spone" is mostly with "si" (2nd singular, present) of "biti". 
I'm not sure if I get the word "spone" correctly, but it should mean "restraint, clamp" of "spona". 
And "ki jih še težé" is "težiti". 

My question is what is "jih" here? 
When using Google, it shows "ki jih še težé!" = "who are still striving for it!"
But this translation doesn't explain things grammatically.


----------



## harakiri

Or "si" means dative of "sebe"?


----------



## Irbis

"jih" is clitic form of personal pronoun, plural, accusative.
You may find this site useful: Amebis Besana - Pregibanje = sklanjanje samostalnikov, pridevnikov, zaimkov in števnikov, spreganje glagolov ter stopnjevanje pridevnikov in prislovov
You can enter any form and get base words with all forms.
And "si" is dative of sebe.
Let their hands crush the chains that still burden them.


----------



## Irbis

And you may find this machine translator useful:
Amebis Presis - Spletna verzija
This is rule based translator and may be better for uncommon (old) forms. For "spone. ki jih še težé" it returns "clamps. that still oppress them" and you can click on words to get alternate translations (for "clamps" you get "fetters | chains | bonds | ties | vincula" as alternate options).


----------



## harakiri

Excellent! Now I can enjoy playing these websites, which you advise. 
It saves much time, and helps us to reach the right info quickly. 
Truly speaking, I felt that it was quite tough to find the right info of the Slovene language. 
I knew what "jih" was. But I thought "si" was of "biti". 
So I was wondering what "jih" implies. (I wrote "means", but better to say "implies".) 
I couldn't be sure if I got "spona" correctly. Even so, I wondered. 
The website "Amebis Besana" gives us the answer immediately. 
Now it's clear.  Hvala!


----------



## Irbis

I'm glad that it is useful to you.
You may also find useful this Slovenian-English dictionary:
Termania
It will also find the word even if you enter the form, not the base word.
And you can get some additional details if you click on the list of results.


----------



## harakiri

Hvala! ;-) I try to use these.


----------



## harakiri

Incredibly useful indeed... 

Bog žívi vas Slovenke,
prelepe, žlahtne rožice;
ni take je mladenke,
ko naše je krvi dekle;

PRESIS shows the following translation; 
A God lives the village of a Slovene,
gorgeous, noble small roses;
is not of such her young girl,
when a girl is ours to blood;

For example, "ni take je mladenke" isn't quite an easy phrase for the foreigner. Google doesn't help us. 
PRESIS : is not of such her young girl,
GOOGLE : there is no such thing as a bride,
PRESIS follows the declension of "take" and "mladenke" correctly. Actually "je" appears in the middle of "of such a young girl". It's a kinda puzzle for the foreigner. 

Yes, when we see the phrase "ko naše je krvi dekle;", we may realize what it is.  
And even here PRESIS is better. 
PRESIS : when a girl is ours to blood;
GOOGLE ; when our blood is a girl;
PRESIS advises us about the declension of "krvi". 

We cannot easily find "rožice" over the Internet, if using Google only. 
If we know "-ca", we can guess what it is. If not, then it takes our time in vain, too. XD 

PRESIS, BESANA & TERMANIA are excellent indeed. Hvala! ;-)


----------



## harakiri

Well, I may be too excited. I'm going to ask... XD


----------



## Irbis

"Bog žívi vas Slovenke," was translated wrong, it should be like:
Let God give good life to you, Slovenian women.
Poetry (especially so old) is very difficult for machine translation.
ni take je mladenke,
 ko naše je krvi dekle;
There is no such young woman
as the girl of our blood.
Normal word order is " kot  je dekle naše krvi"


----------



## harakiri

> "Bog žívi vas Slovenke," was translated wrong, it should be like:
> Let God give good life to you, Slovenian women.

"žíveti" is more like "to save", "to take care of". 
Since the website showed me "vas" = "village", I thought it was something.  

> ni take je mladenke,
> ko naše je krvi dekle;
> There is no such young woman
> as the girl of our blood.
> Normal word order is " kot je dekle naše krvi"

So as for this phrase, I got it correctly.  
Hvala! 

I asked it in another thread, but I will add the link of this thread there by myself. Hvala!


----------

